
Stop Driving 5 Miles per Hour over the Speed Limit - w0uld
https://www.outsideonline.com/2412408/driving-over-speed-limit-dangerous-stats
======
downerending
Can't recall the quote, but some comedian had a joke about the rage exhibited
by being behind someone driving 56mph when you want to go 57mph. It's funny,
of course, because we can all relate.

Humans simply aren't able to exercise this sort of self-discipline. Soon
enough, self-driving cars will be common and human-driven cars will eventually
become illegal (due to the unnecessary carnage).

